# cpt 78452



## pdrgos (Jul 15, 2010)

I was waiting for Medicare to reimburse the additional fee increase on cpt 78452 for claims paid at the incorrect fee amount. Just found out we have to send a mass redetermination to get additional money! Thought all cardio coders would like to know


----------

